# What Does The Word 'Canon' Mean?



## KMK (Jul 3, 2007)

Perhaps this has been discussed before but I could not find it.



> WCF 1:2 Under the name of the Holy Scripture, or the Word of God written, are now contained all the books of the Old and New Testament, which are these...All of which are given by inspiration of God to be the rule of faith and life.
> 
> WCF 1:3 The books commonly called Apocrypha, not being of divine inspiration, are no part of the *canon* of Scripture...



By implication, the word 'canon' must refer to those books referred to in 1:2 correct?

Therefore, the divines believed that the book of Mark, for example, as it stood in the TR was part of the 'canon' of Scripture.

However, the modern CT advocate believes that that book of Mark should be replaced by a very different book that happens to have the same title.

Therefore, the modern CT advocate does not understand the word 'canon' in the same way as the divines, no?

The CT advocate who holds to the WCF must understand the word 'canon' to refer to _titles_ of books, whereas the divines understood the word 'canon' to refer to the books _themselves_ as they stood in the TR.

This is not an accusation, but a mere question that I ask in order to understand the position of my CT brothers and sisters.


----------



## weinhold (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's an OED link. It's only active for 3 days.

http://dictionary.oed.com/cgi/display/50032546?keytype=ref&ijkey=cPAqhiZ0LYcY2


----------



## KMK (Jul 3, 2007)

weinhold said:


> Here's an OED link. It's only active for 3 days.
> 
> http://dictionary.oed.com/cgi/display/50032546?keytype=ref&ijkey=cPAqhiZ0LYcY2



According to this, something that is 'canon' requires an ecclesiastical Council. Such was the WA. Wouldn't an ecclesiastical Council be required to change canon?


----------

